# Most Amblypygi in the UK?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I really love tailless whip scorpions, one of my favorite arthropods. I currently have 3 species, maybe a 4th soon, just wondering if thats the most in the UK maybe lol.
At the moment i have 1 female D.diadema and her 30+ young i bred, 2 Phrynichus orientalis, and one lone Phrynus marginmaculatus, although i might get 2 more soon, and maybe another 2 or 2 Charon grayi.

Damon diadema



























































































Phrynichus orientalis





































Phrynus marginmaculatus


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

It's nice to see some different Spp of these 


Very nice mate : victory:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks 
I've just finished my order for 3 more P.marginmaculatus 
Fingers crossed i get all 3 this time, because i got the extra one im holding off getting the C.grayi, need to sell some more slugs first


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Thanks
> I've just finished my order for 3 more P.marginmaculatus
> Fingers crossed i get all 3 this time, because i got the extra one im holding off getting the C.grayi, need to sell some more slugs first


Arrrhh! if i had known you were ordering...
I would love a couple of the Phrynus, these are my favourite i think probably due to their size.
Beautiful pics!

-J


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

lucozade3000 said:


> Arrrhh! if i had known you were ordering...
> I would love a couple of the Phrynus, these are my favourite i think probably due to their size.
> Beautiful pics!
> 
> -J


I love them, they are a more compact version of D.diadema lol, they seem a bit more colourful and the behavior is a bit different too. They should have plenty left, i got them from The spider shop, the one pictured is from a group of 5 i ordered, although i ony got 2 and then the other one died recently. So hopefully i'll have better luck getting these 3 and there is hopefully a good chance of a pair and maybe even the first UK breeding maybe :whistling2:


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Really cool to see more species of these being kept over here. Could you show us some pics of how you keep them?


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice tail-less whip scorpions, :2thumb: they have to be among the weirdest but coolest arachnids, its unfortunate that there doesn't seem to be many species available in the uk. although i could be wrong and missing all of them :lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

No problem, this is what i used to house my D.diadema pair in untill the eggs hatched, could have been bigger. I've now moved the female and her young into an exo terra which im currently planting up and moving round, so will get pics of that next week when its done hopefully. As for the other 2 im getting more of the florida whip scorpions so im i've moved my first one into a tank just like the one pictured, although im doing it up with more bark and an air plant, from florida aswell


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Animalmadness said:


> Nice tail-less whip scorpions, :2thumb: they have to be among the weirdest but coolest arachnids, its unfortunate that there doesn't seem to be many species available in the uk. although i could be wrong and missing all of them :lol2:


There isnt really 
D.diadema are in almost all the time, D.variegatus are super rare themselves and all the ones sold here are all D.diadema. The spidershop gets the P.marginmaculatus in and Martin french gets Charon grayi in. As for the Phrynichus orientalis i got them in from germany, half of them died during transit and then one died and so they've set me back a hell of a lot 
If your very lucky you can spot some Euphrynichus bacillifer at places like the BTS, havent seen them for sale anywhere else in the UK since 
I want to get as many species as possible and breed them, hoping to get C.grayii soon


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> There isnt really
> D.diadema are in almost all the time, D.variegatus are super rare themselves and all the ones sold here are all D.diadema. The spidershop gets the P.marginmaculatus in and Martin french gets Charon grayi in. As for the Phrynichus orientalis i got them in from germany, half of them died during transit and then one died and so they've set me back a hell of a lot
> If your very lucky you can spot some Euphrynichus bacillifer at places like the BTS, havent seen them for sale anywhere else in the UK since
> I want to get as many species as possible and breed them, hoping to get C.grayii soon


Awesome:no1:, sorry to hear about the phrynichus :/, Germany gets all the best inverts, schaben spinnen has some euphrynichus bacillifer in at the moment and i think found a website in germany who i think is trying to get hold of,breed and sell acanthophrynus coronatus (possibly my fave species of amblypygid XD)


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I will place another order very soon from Schaben spinnen...
Is anyone thinking of it?

-J


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

lucozade3000 said:


> I will place another order very soon from Schaben spinnen...
> Is anyone thinking of it?
> 
> -J


Are you thinking of a bulk order?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Define bulk. What quantity would that be? I need 3 or 4 different specimens. You?

-J


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Probably the same 
Although i have only recently paid £70 for pretty much just 2 whip scorpions which my parents dont want me repeating :roll:
I'd probably be interested in maybe 3 if i can sell enough surplus bugs of mine.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Probably the same
> Although i have only recently paid £70 for pretty much just 2 whip scorpions which my parents dont want me repeating :roll:
> I'd probably be interested in maybe 3 if i can sell enough surplus bugs of mine.


PM me some of the things you have for sale... Any Phrynus?:whistling2:
I was thinking of placing my order around the first week of sept, no rush, can be later.
70 for two?? were they gold-plated? lol! not so funny though.

-J


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

They were actually a very good deal, i just brought a lot of them, half didnt make it through transit then i had one die, if they had all survived then they would have been worth it. They are a very, very rare species, probably have the only ones in the UK 
I dont think my Phrynus will be breeding for a long time, it took my D.diadema a year. I just have pancake slugs, domino roaches, peppered roaches, and black deaths head roaches at the minute


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Just got some air plants today and fitted them in. Still seems like it needs something more, either a larger air plant or a big branch in the top right i was thinking. Will post photo's of the florida's later this week when i hopefully get the other air plant, got my other florida whip scorpions today aswell


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Could glue some moss on to dress it a bit... What do you think?

-J


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I wanted to, just took a load of moss out there, brought some fancy expensive terrarium stuff that explodes into mould overnight >_<


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Think im gonna have to pass on going halfsies 
Cant really afford them for a while and then i might be going to the AES in October, need to start saving for that. I'll probably get round to ordering the C.grayi, 2 unsexed juveniles, not the best for breeding, i'll either get very lucky or just get more when they are older.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Well i orderd a trio of the C.grayii instead 
Was told they will be posted next wednesday, i hope that means this wednesday coming and not the one after that :yeahright:

Anyway here's a photo of my Phrynus marginemaculatus set up.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice! 
Is that around 30/35cm tall? looks good 
Did you order them from Germany?

-J


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

The exo is a 30x30x45, the tall glass one is 18x18x37 i think.
No i got them from Martin French, cant afford another Germany order for a long while


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Got my 4th species today 
Charon grayi, really really happy with them 
After looking at several photo's they showed multiple ones under the same name, some look exactly like D.diadema which i was worried about, but they are most likely just to have been missold as C.grayi.
These are deffiniatly different, they have a reddish shade to them with twice as long mouthparts with the claws near the mouth parts being much longer than D.diadema 




























So thats...

_Phrynichus orientalis
Damon diadema
Phrynus marginemaculatus
Charon grayi_

If im lucky and make it to the AES there might be Euphrynichus bacillifer there which i think i'll deffiniatly get this time.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

A.w.e.s.o.m.e! 

-j


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice one dude, very nice specimens.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, all the C.grayi are very nice individuals apart from one who has a bit of a crooked knee, nothing serious though and should fix up in the next moult.
Here's some more photo's of them though.

Thanks 
Here's some more photo's of the Charon grayi


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thought i'd update this an add some photo's i forgot 
The D.diadema have started moulting, my livefood is running a bit dry lately so the rest seemed to be taking longer to grow, got some more livefood coming soon though so that should plump them up again. 

Phrynus marginemaculatus, this one hasnt moulted with me but still had the bright colouration when i recieved them, this is an old photo, getting the usual colouration now.










Couple more shots of the C.grayii taken back in september, no moults as of yet but still doing fine.














































Here's the P.orientalis, feeding well now 



















Here's a couple of shots of the D.diadema whilst checking up on them.



















And here's my favorite D.diadema at the minute, whilst checking them it jumped and i lost it, i found it later and it seemed i had partially stood on it, no visible damage, it was just upside down and lifeless, i put it in a small humid tub i used for hatching phasmids and later that day it was a perfectly healthy normal whip scorpion 



















And here is the one of the first D.diadema's to moult again taken the other week.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Amazing shots! well done! 

I'm so in love with them too!
Looking forward to my next one.
Who supplies you?

-J


----------



## carpydave (Sep 20, 2012)

Having just purchased a couple of whip scorpions. I found this old thread so interesting and wondered if many other forum members keep these fascinating creatures.


----------



## carpydave (Sep 20, 2012)

*.*

????? Anyone.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

carpydave said:


> ????? Anyone.


I used to have a few, ended up giving them away with along with a large amount of my tarantula collection


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Absolutely B-E-A-utiful :2thumb:

I love my whip scorpion, amazing lil bugger. Can't stop watching him and feeding/hunting is just immense to witness


----------



## carpydave (Sep 20, 2012)

I picked up a couple the weekend (d diadema) and now having done some research would like to add a couple of different species but they do seem hard to find.Any ideas who may be selling these amazing creatures.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

PM Banshee on arachnoboards.


----------



## carpydave (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you .


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Great pictures (as always!) :2thumb: The babies are adorable! :flrt:

I'd love to know where you get yours from! I usually wait for months and months for somewhere to get them in and they always pop up when I'm out of money and are snapped up straight away (presumably by people who have also been waiting for their return). And are they kept more like scorpions or Ts? Because I know they're called a scorpion, but I've been led to believe they're something in between the two. I absolutely love the look of them though!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> Great pictures (as always!) :2thumb: The babies are adorable! :flrt:
> 
> I'd love to know where you get yours from! I usually wait for months and months for somewhere to get them in and they always pop up when I'm out of money and are snapped up straight away (presumably by people who have also been waiting for their return). And are they kept more like scorpions or Ts? Because I know they're called a scorpion, but I've been led to believe they're something in between the two. I absolutely love the look of them though!


They are a strange one really, you keep them in an arboreal set up, with a nice bit of cork to hide on, damp coir and that's about it really if you are going for a simple set up! 

I have a picture you might like I'll dig it out!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

*EffyDayDream*


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome, thanks! What species is that pale one? Never seen anything like it before! :gasp:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> Awesome, thanks! What species is that pale one? Never seen anything like it before! :gasp:


D. Diedema shortly after a molt!


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Biggys said:


> D. Diedema shortly after a molt!


I didn't know they looked like that after a moult! Do they go back to a darker colour then, how long are they so pale for? Looks so cool though!


----------

